# The cat is out of the bag. One of the big, painful secrets I've been keeping.



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Ridley Scott has taken a shine to WOOL. Yeah, the director of ALIEN and BLADE RUNNER and BLACK HAWK DOWN and the upcoming PROMETHEUS.

Just as exciting is the other big name attached to the deal: Steve Zaillian. He is a scriptwriting genius. Won an Academy Award for writing SCHINDLER'S LIST, and was nominated for other. If it was a book made into an awesome film, Steve probably wrote it. MONEYBALL, BLACK HAWK DOWN, an incredible resume.

We finalized the deal last night. I was going to have to wait until Monday to announce anything, but Deadline Hollywood scooped us. 

http://www.deadline.com/2012/05/20th-century-fox-spins-wool-for-scott-free-and-film-rites/

It feels like an enormous weight off my chest to be able to finally talk about this. I'm also very sad for the handful of other people I got to know through the process that we didn't go with. It really was a bummer, and almost perfectly neutralized my excitement last night.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

HOLY CAN'T USE THE WORD ON THIS FORUM!

Congratulations!  You deserve this big time!  I am THRILLED for you, as I'm sure we all are!  And when the movie comes out?  I'll be FIRST in line!  (we could use an applause smiley icon!)


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing. Congrats!


----------



## KindleNooker (Apr 22, 2011)

This is HUGHge!  Congrats!

Make sure you ask for a cameo! (one or two lines!). I worked on Mr and Mrs Smith and the writer, Simon Kinberg was in my scene, he had a few lines at the bar with Brad Pitt.  I guess he asked to be in one scene as part of the deal.  Also, if you do get a cameo -- make sure you get Taft-Hartleyed into SAG/AFTRA (it's now one union).  A day player contract should get you into the union.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!  This is huge!


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

That's incredible! Congrats!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Hugh!

Betsy


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! **running around you with sparklers in my hands** WHOO-HOO!!!!


----------



## IsabellaAmaris (Aug 18, 2011)

That's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

WOW Hugh and congratulations. And now we know - you can keep a secret. I did enjoy this comment tho:

"Difference between WOOL and 50 SHADES? Wool is actually extremely well-written."

Well done and bask in the glory.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, Hugh!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks!

And . . . *sniff* . . . I still miss the Caped Quilted One.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

mickip said:


> WOW Hugh and congratulations. And now we know - you can keep a secret. I did enjoy this comment tho:
> 
> "Difference between WOOL and 50 SHADES? Wool is actually extremely well-written."
> 
> Well done and bask in the glory.


Man, it was PAINFUL!!

I found out a few weeks ago that Steve Zaillian was reading and enjoying. Then I heard that he "loved" the material. Then that Ridley was having a look. And his enthusiasm. It was one ridiculous thing after the other, and the only person I could tell was my wife!!

It was miserable. I've been blogging openly about everything I've done up to this point, and keeping anything a secret flew in the face of that.

On Monday, I'll be able to announce my other little thing, and I'll finally feel free of all this cloak-and-dagger stuff.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

So flipping out excited for you!
Like whoa. Pee our pants excited! 

I think I speak for all of us when I say we will be happy to join you at the premiere.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Inspiring – Congrats


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic news Hugh. Congratulations!!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

It couldn't happen to a nice or more talented writer.  Good for you!!!!

Now please write an ebook on the entire process so I can buy it.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

WidowD said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! **running around you with sparklers in my hands** WHOO-HOO!!!!


Great image &

congrats Hugh --


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

/jaw on ground

Oh man. That is so awesome. I am so happy for you. Enjoy it all, and congratulations.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow. Congrats. 


Wow. (speechless)


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

I'm staggering around in a zombiefied daze over here. 

Excellent research for my next project, btw.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! That's fantastic news


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow!  That must feel good.  FanTAStic


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

So Hugh.

Advanced screenings for Kindleboards members? When's the casting audition? I can do a great corpse.

Seriously, though, yeah. This is well deserved and BEYOND AWESOME in every respect. Wow, man. Just wow.

Me, I'm just disappointed it wasn't really Wool: The Musical. This MORE than makes up for it though. Wow. Wool is going to be a BIG thing. Bigger than it already is. I'm going to go to see this at my local cinema and I'm totally going to be like, "Oh yeah, the guy who wrote it? Know him. Know the guy. Totally down with him. I was a Woolie before it was cool. Yeah. See? Look at my phone. Hugh Howey. Right there."

When is it going to be Howey Studios, Inc? 

Did I say WOW enough?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it's not the amusement park ride I was hoping before, but I guess this is kinda cool too.

Holy crazy life-changing news.  Wow. So, so happy for you.  Can't imagine what your life's been like the last few weeks.  Have you gotten any sleep?


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, congratulations! Doesn't get much more exciting than this.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> So Hugh.
> 
> Advanced screenings for Kindleboards members? When's the casting audition? I can do a great corpse.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find the Monday news even more exciting. Seriously. But only you.


----------



## Sakinah (May 2, 2012)

Wowza! Congratulations!


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Exciting news. Congratulations!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I think you'll find the Monday news even more exciting. Seriously. But only you.


Okay, well, now I'm very curious indeed. I can be patient though.

Another book series? A Molly Fyde BBC series? I have no idea, man. But I know it'll be damn awesome.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

The last thing you need is any advice from me, but if I were in your position, I'd be 1. thanking my lucky stars I didn't sign that book contract a couple months back, and 2. seriously considering going out with it again. With this news and the continued incredible sales on the book I think you'd be looking at seven figures, and there are still things that a big publisher can do that a self or small press can't, such as put copies into every Wal-Mart, Costco, and airport kiosk when the movie comes out.

But again, I'm not operating in the same realm as you, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Just forward the emails to Amazon and go, "So how much you gonna give me?"


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!!! Can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Great news Hugh, Congratulations. I'm sure Monday's news will be just as good.


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Man, it was PAINFUL!!
> 
> I found out a few weeks ago that Steve Zaillian was reading and enjoying. Then I heard that he "loved" the material. Then that Ridley was having a look. And his enthusiasm. It was one ridiculous thing after the other, and the only person I could tell was my wife!!
> 
> ...


Congrats sir. I can't even imagine what goes through one's mind when they find out Ridley Scott is interested in something they wrote. That would be truly insane.

-Andy


----------



## gmessina (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome news, Hugh, and so inspiring to the rest of us. Congrats!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!  Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

WOW! Ridley Scott is one of my all-time favorite directors! It would be a dream come true to have him _remotely_ attached to any one of my books. 

A big hearty *CONGRATS*, Hugh!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations!

That is so awesome!   

I read the first in the series and loved it. I will go see the movie the day it comes out.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats and Wows and OMGs! Hugh, what an amazing ride! I'm still crossing my fingers for the Lego movie  But the next revelation it's a video game, isn't it?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Fantastic news.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW!!! Awesome & exciting news!


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

That is so cool! Congrats!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow. Congratulations. You did it! Just shows that good stories win out. Is it Monday yet?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations Hugh - how fantastic!  

I've got Wool queued up in my kindle as my next read as soon as I'm done with my son's book and once I ship it off to the editor, I'm looking forward to digging into the series.  

You did good on keeping the secret - although I'm sure there were times you just wanted to explode with the info.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see Wool on the big screen!


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the most incredible success story I've ever heard about on these boards, HUGE congrats to you!

Seriously WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

Wool in HD - It's every knitter's fantasy!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent news, Hugh!

I only just finished reading the omnibus last night. That was one great read!

I look forward to watching developments.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, that's big.  CONGRATS!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Scribbler said:


> Wool in HD - It's every knitter's fantasy!


Wool in IMAX


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

That's it?  

And what Michael said. Your agent can sell this for big dollars now and youre in a great position to negotiate so as to avoid signing your life away.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, we knew you when. We called it. Yep. Sure did. 

You owe it all to us here at KB.



Edited: I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS, HUGH!!!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Romi said:


> This is the most incredible success story I've ever heard about on these boards, HUGE congrats to you!
> 
> Seriously WOW!!!!!!!!!


I thought David Adams's fanfic and Wool art were bigger than this, but to each their own.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! How fabulous!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG!  This is great news.  Along with everyone else, I was chomping at the bit to hear what your secret was.  Still hoping for Wool LARP gatherings, too.  

I'm so happy for you and I can't wait to hear each step of the process as it happens.  How thrilling!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

This is by far the best news I've heard here at KB.

A big CONGRATULATIONS. I am very happy for you, Hugh!









Doing the Happy Dance with you like everyone else!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Ridley Scott has taken a shine to WOOL. Yeah, the director of ALIEN and BLADE RUNNER and BLACK HAWK DOWN and the upcoming PROMETHEUS.
> 
> Just as exciting is the other big name attached to the deal: Steve Zaillian. He is a scriptwriting genius. Won an Academy Award for writing SCHINDLER'S LIST, and was nominated for other. If it was a book made into an awesome film, Steve probably wrote it. MONEYBALL, BLACK HAWK DOWN, an incredible resume.
> 
> ...


Wow! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Ernie Lindsey (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations!  Extremely well-deserved.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I thought David Adams's fanfic and Wool art were bigger than this, but to each their own.


See, that's what we love about you, Hugh. Sense of humour.


----------



## JoyCox (Mar 21, 2012)

Fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

WOW. Congratulation. 
You success it's totally deserved and all I can say is: 'Carry on.'


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Oh, my freakin' God!!! How excited must you be?!!! 

Congrats, and you don't get much bigger or better than guys named. And, yes, sad to not take different road, but one selected is primo!!! 

Congrats again and much success!!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's so exciting! Well done, Hugh!


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

OUCH!  That was some painful secret! Congratulations to you!  Awesome news!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats!! 

(edging a little closer in the hopes some of that magic dust will rub off)


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Enormous...no, _gi_normous CONGRATULATIONS, Hugh! This is a mighty team of incredibly talented guys, so the movie is going to be FANTASTIC!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Super congratulations Hugh.  And tell Steve Zaillian that Searching For Bobby Fischer is on the most underrated movies of all time.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> (edging a little closer in the hopes some of that magic dust will rub off)


I already posted about this! The secret's in Boone! It's in the water!


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

David Adams said:


> I already posted about this! The secret's in Boone! It's in the water!


I'm visiting my brother in eastern NC this weekend and I'm seriously considering heading over to Boone and taking a drink from the magic springs before I return to AZ tomorrow..


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG congratulations Hugh!!! I'd have given myself ulcers if I'd been forced to keep news like this inside! IN-freaking-CREDIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

Congrats! I am a huge Ridley Scott fan. His brother, Tony Scott,  is also very talented. Finally an awesome movie based upon a groundbreaking book. I have a feeling this one will be Rated R. Is it a one movie deal or are we talking a Matrix-style trilogy? Either way... wow!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I'm visiting my brother in eastern NC this weekend and I'm seriously considering heading over to Boone and taking a drink from the magic springs before I return to AZ tomorrow..


Bring me back a bottle! I'll pay for freight!


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Hugh, 

This rocks!

Everything ive read here and at your website tells me sometimes good things do happen to good people. Ok, great, stinking amazing things, but you get my point.

I found wool 1 before you hit the bigtime. It actually got me through one long dark night of chronic pain. The omnibus got me through several nights of it. Ive since recommended it to other chronically ill people who depend on books for salvation, and it seems to have spread through the ranks of our little community like wildfire. Storytelling has the power to heal, and sometimes storytellers give their readers more than they would ever imagine.

*Round of applause from me and my sickly friends

Been contemplating sharing this story with you for quite a while but couldn't get over my golly, gee whiz admiration.

Well done, sir, very well done indeed.

LM


----------



## Lily Mia (Apr 24, 2012)

Utterly extraordinary! Congratulations!


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! That is so awesome! Is it strange that I'm so excited that I have the urge to even tell complete strangers about this? Wool is amazing and your success is well deserved. 

So, how involved are you going to be? Are you going to meet Ridley Scott? If you do, you better post pictures!!!

Wow, this is so exciting. Off to call my best friend and tell her that Wool guy just signed a deal with Ridley Scott so she better go ahead and read it like I've been telling her.

Please remember to drop in and say hi and keep us updated when you're a busy big shot fielding TV interview requests.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy crap, well done!  That's brilliant.


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG, Hugh, it doesn't really get any bigger than this...and congratulations doesn't seem adequate. Way to go, hats off to you!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG HUGH! That's so...I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh!

http://www.deadline.com/2012/05/20th-century-fox-spins-wool-for-scott-free-and-film-rites/

David


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, David!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That is SO awesome! May the movie be a huge blockbuster!!

I can't wait to go see it.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG! Amazing, Hugh. Congratulations. I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Love one of the online comments following the article :

"...I don't really see any similarity to the _50 Shades_ books [which I sampled and abandoned when I discovered they were badly written drivel] &#8230; other than they all started out as eBooks. "

There's another reader with taste, Hugh.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

L.M. Gautreaux said:


> Hugh,
> 
> This rocks!
> 
> ...


Wow. Really? How are things, now? Better, I hope. Please feel free to share via PM or email.

I had a great interaction with a reviewer who shared his own loss. Not sure if you saw that story on my website. It's a tear-jerker. I dedicated my last book to the reader's late wife. I get weepy every time I think of them.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

WilliamEsmont said:


> I'm visiting my brother in eastern NC this weekend and I'm seriously considering heading over to Boone and taking a drink from the magic springs before I return to AZ tomorrow..


We actually do have magic springs here.

http://www.shatleysprings.com/history.htm

And I have sipped from them. Not sure if Scott Nicholson has...?


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm about 1/3 into the Omnibus edition and really enjoying it. I think this will make a GREAT movie. Congrats!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats big time.   
Will you still visit us when you're rich and famous?


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Major congrats!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Congrats big time.
> Will you still visit us when you're rich and famous?


Will you still have me?


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Will you still have me?


Of course. You're already big enough to have said goodbye to KB if you wanted to; the fact that you haven't speaks volumes about the kinda guy you are.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gobsmacked! Fantastic, Hugh! Congratulations! Another life changing moment for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David Wisehart said:


> Congrats, Hugh!
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/05/20th-century-fox-spins-wool-for-scott-free-and-film-rites/
> 
> David


Hi, David, I've merged your thread with the existing thread about the movie deal. Sorry for any confusion!

Betsy


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Of course. You're already big enough to have said goodbye to KB if you wanted to; the fact that you haven't speaks volumes about the kinda guy you are.


I don't leave author forums until I'm BANNED!

(Betsy? Hello?)


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Ridley Scott has taken a shine to WOOL. Yeah, the director of ALIEN and BLADE RUNNER and BLACK HAWK DOWN and the upcoming PROMETHEUS.
> 
> Just as exciting is the other big name attached to the deal: Steve Zaillian. He is a scriptwriting genius. Won an Academy Award for writing SCHINDLER'S LIST, and was nominated for other. If it was a book made into an awesome film, Steve probably wrote it. MONEYBALL, BLACK HAWK DOWN, an incredible resume.
> 
> ...


Awesome, that is simply awesome. I wish you all the luck in the world with it.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! And well deserved!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! Great news Hugh. No wonder you had trouble keeping it a secret.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, Hugh, that is beyond fantastic! And I agree it's very well deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! That's awesome. Can't wait to see _Wool_ on the big screen.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Only one thing would be more fantastic than news of the movie being made.










Awesome!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I don't leave author forums until I'm BANNED!
> 
> (Betsy? Hello?)


Hey, if you get banned from here, we'll have to make our own forums. I shall name it...

::sunglasses::

... the Banned Wagon.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I shall be boasting that I have virtually rubbed shoulders with you and am on first name terms.

Looking forward to the release of the smaller cat from bag...

Well done Hugh!

Lexi


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Best. News. Ever!!! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Wowie!!!!!!!!


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

A most hearty congratulations!


----------



## ZombieEater (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't mean to outshine you or anything, Hugh, but my book just got optioned by a couple of twelve year olds with their own Youtube channel. They promised me they'd use a tripod and their cousin Lenny was totally stoked to play the lead. Can you say, "Cha-ching?!" Sorry to overshadow your little announcement there, buddy.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

omada said:


> I don't mean to outshine you or anything, Hugh, but my book just got optioned by a couple of twelve year olds with their own Youtube channel. They promised me they'd use a tripod and their cousin Lenny was totally stoked to play the lead. Can you say, "Cha-ching?!" Sorry to overshadow your little announcement there, buddy.


Just had to do it, didn't you? Couldn't create your own thread, could you?

*sulks*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Will you still have me?


Certainly - and with all the new know-how you will have accumulated


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy crap, dude! Congrats!!


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Wow. Really? How are things, now? Better, I hope. Please feel free to share via PM or email.
> 
> I had a great interaction with a reviewer who shared his own loss. Not sure if you saw that story on my website. It's a tear-jerker. I dedicated my last book to the reader's late wife. I get weepy every time I think of them.


I did indeed see the story and confess to shedding a tear or two myself. Fine, it made me sob and go fetch a hankie.

As for me, I'm reading and writing, and some days that's all a body can ask for. I will send you a PM or email, right after I go tell the hubby and child and my sick friends and everybody else I've told to read Wool that you talked to me. I like to think I've sent you a few readers since the fall. *silly author crush giggles

Guys, what a class act.

LM


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome, Hugh! Now you can stay in Boone, huh?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Gobsmacked! Fantastic, Hugh! Congratulations! Another life changing moment for you.


I just love the word 'gobsmacked'. I wish I was proper enough to use it.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

scottnicholson said:


> Awesome, Hugh! Now you can stay in Boone, huh?


Are you kidding? There's no state income tax in Florida! 

The magical properties of Boone groundwater came up recently. Have you partaken of the healing elixir out at Shatley Springs by chance? Inquiring minds want to know. They think the proportion of bestsellers coming out of little old Boone, NC is somewhat fishy...


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

"...is being called the sci-fi version of Fifty Shades of Grey."

Yup, the resemblance was unmistakable. Surprised no one else spotted it.

Congrats, Hugh. It looks like a good deal, one where the movie actually gets made. Looking forward to it.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Are you kidding? There's no state income tax in Florida!
> 
> The magical properties of Boone groundwater came up recently. Have you partaken of the healing elixir out at Shatley Springs by chance? Inquiring minds want to know. They think the proportion of bestsellers coming out of little old Boone, NC is somewhat fishy...


So if you're moving to Florida, you're selling your old place, right?

::scribble::

And its quite near these magical fountains...?


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I wish I could say I'm surprised...but I'm not. At all. I knew from the moment I finished WOOL 1 that this sort of treatment is exactly what the series deserved. Congratulations, Hugh. You've earned every second of this!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> So if you're moving to Florida, you're selling your old place, right?
> 
> ::scribble::
> 
> And its quite near these magical fountains...?


You would love this place and this town. I think. It really is magical up here.

I'm assuming anything I write in Florida will suck. Any time I change anything (new office chair, different laptop, different day job), I assume it's going to ruin my mojo. Seriously. It's a real fear. I still don't trust my writing chops as something I can summon on demand and forever.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

williamvw said:


> I wish I could say I'm surprised...but I'm not. At all. I knew from the moment I finished WOOL 1 that this sort of treatment is exactly what the series deserved. Congratulations, Hugh. You've earned every second of this!


Thanks, William. Thanks, everyone. This is too much. I love how welcome I've been made to feel here. Whatever you're saying behind my back, please keep it there. Lie to me. That's perfectly okay.


----------



## Allie Beck (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! What an amazing accomplishment for you.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

This is so exciting. I just bought Wool because of all of the great things I was hearing about it on KB. From the first page I can see why it is doing so tremendously well. Congratulations Hugh!


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Hey, if you get banned from here, we'll have to make our own forums. I shall name it...
> 
> ::sunglasses::
> 
> ... the Banned Wagon.


You have won 500 internetz.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

David Adams said:


> Hey, if you get banned from here, we'll have to make our own forums. I shall name it...
> 
> ::sunglasses::
> 
> ... the Banned Wagon.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.

Congratulations, Hugh. You must be so excited!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Hugh!  Well deserved.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 24, 2012)

That is really inspiring news.  Congratulations.  I've had Wool on my "To Read" list for a couple of weeks and now I might bump it up to the front of the list.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations. That is awesome every way you slice it.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

That is amazing!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh. How incredibly exciting! I can't wait to see Wool on the big screen. The book is awesome. I told my sisters/sil about the book on Easter as we often talk books at family things, but it was frustrating because they had never heard of it before. Now they will! Haha!


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats! Not a surprise, but very well deserved. There's a classic movie to be made in _Wool_, and you picked a pretty good person to make it.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Hugh, I'll be back in NC this December... Could you PM me a map to the magical fountains? I promise I won't tell a soul.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

jljarvis said:


> Now that you've gone Hollywood, you'll need a new avatar.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, Hugh! *high five* and a booty shake dance . Well deserved, too. I'm deep into Wool right now and can't wait to see the movie!!!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

jljarvis said:


> Now that you've gone Hollywood, you'll need a new avatar.


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations! This is why I come to these boards, for this kind of inspiration.  Well done. I just picked up a copy and I can't wait to read it.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I retract my previous silly post as I've thought of something sillier. Hold tight.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hugh,

This is such AWESOME news.  Major major congratulations!  And may it become a mega box office hit!


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

How incredibly exciting!  You must have been about to burst having to hold in news like that!  Congratulations!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh! That is all kinds of awesome - and you absolutely deserve it.

I just started reading Wool, and you had me at the first paragraph. I am so there when it hits the theatre. Virtual high fives!

cheers,

~Cate


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

David Adams said:


>


LOL David, you should be working in advertising!


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not one to give random kudos, it's simply not my way and when I try it rings false.  But this is too big and deserved to ignore.  Congratulations to you.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hugh, that is amazing! Those are some ridiculously huge names. I can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely stupendous. Congrats to you!

I loved WOOL. With those dudes on board for the flick, I'm looking forward to loving the movie.

So, when do we in the Cafe get to start casting it?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hugh! This is amazing and astonishing and fabulous! Ridley Scott and Steve Zaillian, my goodness! It's fortunate that I was already lying down when I read your news.

Huge congratulations, and I'm looking forward to the New Zealand premiere.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Well done, Hugh. It couldn't have happened to a better nicer writer person. 

No kidding, I'm pleased for you, and I hope the movie will be a runaway smash hit.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

David Adams said:


>


LOL! That's awesome.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

David Adams said:


>


Ha! That is cool.

I want a fan like you, David. Are you for hire?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I would've had nosebleeds trying to keep a secret like that.


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

David Adams said:


>


David - I like you a wee bit more everytime I read your posts.

Okay, a lot more but the hubby says I can only have one silly author man crush at a time.

I'll let you know when I'm over Hugh, and you move into the top spot. 

Seriously though guys, this is one of the things I love about the indie community and kb. It's part of what drew my writing partner and I to this route. We get to talk to some of the folks who write stories that rock our worlds. I cant wait to be able to add our book to my sig and know that I'm really a part of it all.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Ridley Scott has taken a shine to WOOL. Yeah, the director of ALIEN and BLADE RUNNER and BLACK HAWK DOWN and the upcoming PROMETHEUS.
> 
> Just as exciting is the other big name attached to the deal: Steve Zaillian. He is a scriptwriting genius. Won an Academy Award for writing SCHINDLER'S LIST, and was nominated for other. If it was a book made into an awesome film, Steve probably wrote it. MONEYBALL, BLACK HAWK DOWN, an incredible resume.
> 
> ...


So how high is high?

This HIGH!

Absolutely amazing, wonderful, and freaking awesome. Big, big, congratulations!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Just wow! Reading your post gave me butterflies in my stomach. I am so proud of you Hugh. It feels so good knowing that one of US is having a book made into a movie by one of the most talented directors in Hollywood. You inspire me. I'm wishing you much more success!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats hardly covers this kind of news but I'll say it anyway.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

That's just phenomenal news, man. Congrats indeed!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!    May all your dreams come true.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> On Monday, I'll be able to announce my other little thing, and I'll finally feel free of all this cloak-and-dagger stuff.


And now another secret?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


>


Dude. My new FB banner.

Still considering the avatar. 

And really, how are you not famous yet for being the hands-down awesomest forum poster of all time?! I love every single thing you put up.


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

I can only dream, man. Congratulations from Australia!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow. Add another congratulations on from me!


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shelley Altamont (Apr 3, 2012)

What a ride you're having!   Congratulations!

I've only read your first Wool, but I promise to read the rest of them before the movie comes out ... 

Which -- Ridley Scott's at his best with sci-fi, so I'll definitely be looking forward to that!


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

SOOO Exciting!  Congrats. And I'm loving the book, btw.


----------



## R. Garcia (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent and congratulations! It's a self-published book that made it this far. It's an inspiration for all of us!  : ^ D


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

WidowD said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! **running around you with sparklers in my hands** WHOO-HOO!!!!


Me too! Me too! That is awesome news!!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

That's fantastic! Congratulations. I wasn't really aware of your book, but I love dystopian stories so I just bought it!


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

This is sooooo incredible. Seriously, my mind is blown. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW! Love Ridley Scott. Congratulations.  Boy, your deal went quick.

To everyone else. See? Important movie people do look at indies.

I have one busy day (in real life) where I can't get on the internet, and this is the kind of stuff I miss! Eight pages in. Now I know why I need to check in every hour no matter what. I don't know how you've managed to sleep. Fantastic!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooh ooh ooh - Hugh, have your people tell their people that Matt Damon would make a GREAT lead.    Oh, and that KB members for extras would be AWESOME.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW, Hugh, just WOW! I'm absolutely stoked for you.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Victorine said:


> Ha! That is cool.
> 
> I want a fan like you, David. Are you for hire?


Of course! I'm a kobold minion. We're as cheap as they come! Some moldy bread, half a glass of water, bam!


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

that's freakin' Fantabulous! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Dude. My new FB banner.


 



Hugh Howey said:


> And really, how are you not famous yet for being the hands-down awesomest forum poster of all time?! I love every single thing you put up.


I'm not really talented. I outsource everything to China. Foxconn have like a little photoshop/silly ideas division that I pay pennies a day to turn out all this stuff.

"我们应该做些什么后butterchurns?"

也许我们可以采取"Hollywood"签署并使它说："Hollywool"。


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Hey, has anyone posted the link on Absolute Writers for Hugh?


Oh God LOL.

So tempted...


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Hugh, 

Congrats! Getting Steven Zaillian to adapt your work is a coup! It's a testament to your writing and story telling.

He's not only one of the most talented screenwriters out here, but also a nice guy. I hope you get to meet him at some point in the process. 

I just sent Steven an email congratulating him on discovering a worthy project. 

If you ever want to talk about the others involved (like Costigan, etc.) please email me through this board.

And again, congrats and enjoy it! Hope you take the time to celebrate!


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! That's so good


----------



## T. E. Waters (May 2, 2012)

Congrats! That's beyond awesome!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay!!!  You deserve it, Hugh.  I'm so happy to hear the great news.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone! The outpouring of support and good-wishes are deeply touching. I'd like to respond to each and every post, but Betsy has warned me off bumping the thread as she prays the thing will sink into oblivion!

*shakes fist at Betsy*

What does it take to get banned around here?!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm not a member of Absolute Writers so will someone who is, please post the news about Hugh's deal?


I'm not sure I need that attention. 

Those people frighten me.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm not a member of Absolute Writers so will someone who is, please post the news about Hugh's deal?


I wouldn't recommend anyone doing that. Seriously.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'm not sure I need that attention.
> 
> Those people frighten me.


Oops. Sorry. Stand behind Betsy/Pepper/Supercape. Or Ridley Scott. Or better yet, your lawyer.

Edit: I removed both requests.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

What in the what?!?

Fantastic news, Hugh! Thanks for sharing and, as others have commented, for continuing to lock arms with the KB family.

(Now if only that dadgum groundwater would seep a little south and west...)


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Crazy amazing, Hugh! Congratulations! I'm so excited for you--and for me, because seeing a Wool movie sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! Congratulations to you. That's incredible!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

AAAAHHHH!!!!  CONGRATS!!!  My head is exploding from all of the awesome!!!  AAAAAAHHHH!!!!  I think we need a "We Knew Him First" sticky, Mods.    I'm off to go practice in the mirror putting on my dark rimmed glasses and saying, "Oh, I read the Omnibus when he was still underground."    I'm imagining the product tie-ins for the movie...  Woolite-When Your Life Depends Upon a Gentle Clean...  American Wool Council - When you Go Out in the Elements...  Ajax Steel Wool-Make the Cleaning Count...


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And . . . *sniff* . . . I still miss the Caped Quilted One.


Congrats a million times over!!

And so do I friend, so do I.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Whoa... Sooooooo exciting!!!!

Can't wait to see the movie, knowing it's yours.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Let me add my Congrats!


Hugh Howey said:


> On Monday, I'll be able to announce my other little thing, and I'll finally feel free of all this cloak-and-dagger stuff.


I can't wait to see what that is.

(I'm guessing a print deal--but maybe I just missed that)


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to say it, too!  
Amazing news!  Congrats!


----------



## kennyc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll pile on with my congrats as well Hugh!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations!  I'm so proud for you!


----------



## Logan Lu (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations. Can't wait to see it on the screen.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember that I am Head Groupie here!!!!




*and Ridley Scott is my favorite director (most of the time)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats! Such an inspiration for the rest of us

You know...once the movie is released, there's a book here (The making of Wool the Motion Picture)  You should start taking notes!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

FrankZubek said:


> Congrats! Such an inspiration for the rest of us
> 
> You know...once the movie is released, there's a book here (The making of Wool the Motion Picture) You should start taking notes!


"It all began in May, when I sued some Australian wanker into the ground for publishing Wool fanfiction. With his obliterated corpse behind me, I began to make my next move..."


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Ridley Scott has taken a shine to WOOL. Yeah, the director of ALIEN and BLADE RUNNER and BLACK HAWK DOWN and the upcoming PROMETHEUS.
> 
> Just as exciting is the other big name attached to the deal: Steve Zaillian. He is a scriptwriting genius. Won an Academy Award for writing SCHINDLER'S LIST, and was nominated for other. If it was a book made into an awesome film, Steve probably wrote it. MONEYBALL, BLACK HAWK DOWN, an incredible resume.
> 
> ...


Just saw this story on Deadline (before I knew you'd revealed here) and came in to congratulate you. 

So....

CONGRATS


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, just wow! 
Dont forget your roots when your rich and famous!


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

Late to the party, but huge congrats, Hugh!


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

Ridley Scott would definitely be my first choice to make a sci fi movie. This is incredible. It's hard to believe that Wool is less than a year old. Talk about a marathon and not a sprint  Gigantic congrats, sir.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Way to go, Hugh!!!

*blows tootie horns*

*throws confetti*

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations Hugh!  Wow, that's fantastic!  

I've been away for the weekend and this is great news to come back to!

(P.S. - David, love the 'Hollywool' banner!)


----------



## Sullins (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Awesome! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Don't forget all of us 'little people'.  Enjoy the ride. It is well deserved.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

I showed my son (future filmmaker) your post Hugh, and just seeing the names behind this deal was enough to convince him he needs to read your book. If they need a crew member -holler! The boy needs a job! LOL!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

ETS PRESS said:


> I showed my son (future filmmaker) your post Hugh, and just seeing the names behind this deal was enough to convince him he needs to read your book. If they need a crew member -holler! The boy needs a job! LOL!


I'm pretty sure I'll be powerless in the slim event an actual film gets made, but I'll put in a good word! 

My sister does set design for ARMY WIVES, one of the hottest shows on cable, and I doubt I'd even be able to get her a job. That's how little pull and sway I will have.

Alas, I'm just hoping this goes into production. I'd love to see the script they come up with! And the casting choices. Just give me that, some of the pre-production stuff, and I'll die happy.

I'll even clean the windows before I go.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This is exciting news!!  Can't speak for anyone else of course, but right now my skin is a nice shade of green.    Someday when you walk the red carpet at the movie premiere, we expect a shout-out to the Cafe....


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jena H said:


> This is exciting news!! Can't speak for anyone else of course, but right now my skin is a nice shade of green.  Someday when you walk the red carpet at the movie premiere, we expect a shout-out to the Cafe....


Do they even let the author come to the movie premiere? I'd probably have to pay for my ticket, wouldn't I?


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Do they even let the author come to the movie premiere? I'd probably have to pay for my ticket, wouldn't I?


Better make sure the free ticket is in the contract.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! That's so great. And you're suddenly a poster guy for self-pub dreams. Way to go.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Do they even let the author come to the movie premiere? I'd probably have to pay for my ticket, wouldn't I?


For screenwriters, you're buying your own ticket unless you're famous. For runaway success novel turned movie, AKA Harry Potter/Wool, I imagine you'll be the star of the show!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

John Twipnook said:


> Congratulations! That's so great. And you're suddenly a poster guy for self-pub dreams. Way to go.


For this week. Hopefully there'll be something even bigger and better for a colleague next week!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

We are chomping at the bit for tomorrow's news.  Can you give us a hint?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> We are chomping at the bit for tomorrow's news. Can you give us a hint?


The rumour has to do with books of the physical variety.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

You're an inspiration to all of us.  Congratulations and thanks for sharing this great news!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great hint!  Can't wait to see.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Fantastic news, Hugh!  Congratulations!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugh, I'm pretty sure the writers get invited to the premiere. Don't expect the paparazzi to swarm, but I think it's a good bet you'll get a seat.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Hugh, I'm pretty sure the writers get invited to the premiere. Don't expect the paparazzi to swarm, but I think it's a good bet you'll get a seat.


I'll be there with my iPhone, pushing to the front of the crowd. "Mister Howey! Mister Howey! Do you have a comment for the Kindleboards? Is it true that _Flour Silo_, the Wool-slash-Practice Cake crossover, is coming in 2014?"


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Hugh, I'm pretty sure the writers get invited to the premiere. Don't expect the paparazzi to swarm, but I think it's a good bet you'll get a seat.


THEY'LL SWARM WHEN THEY SEE MY DRESS!!!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> THEY'LL SWARM WHEN THEY SEE MY DRESS!!!


Photoshopped composite image NOT required.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> THEY'LL SWARM WHEN THEY SEE MY DRESS!!!


This is going to be GLORIOUS!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually, my wife recently turned up a photograph of me in a dress from a Halloween about 10 years ago. She came across it while we were packing for our upcoming move. It made funny smells when burned.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Actually, my wife recently turned up a photograph of me in a dress from a Halloween about 10 years ago. She came across it while we were packing for our upcoming move. It made funny smells when burned.


Can you post that photo here?


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> The rumour has to do with books of the physical variety.


"Rumour" -- Big clue.

The UK book deal.

I didn't go to 7 years of college for nothing, folks.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Do they even let the author come to the movie premiere? I'd probably have to pay for my ticket, wouldn't I?


Word is, a big, burly ex-NBA player stands outside the site of the premiere. If the author shows up, he has instructions to beat him within an inch of his life. Then the studio pays for the surgeries required to make sure your hands still work so you can keep writing and fulfill your contract to them...

I mean, that's the rumor, anyway... I'm not sure how it really works for you Under Contract types... 

Joking aside, Charlaine Harris has been invited to the set of True Blood several times and attended a premiere event with cast and crew before the Season 1 debut. She chooses to be relatively uninvolved, trusting Alan Ball and company to just make great TV, so that she can stay focused on writing more books, but according to her they've always been courteous.

So, if her experience is anything to go by, you should be treated with courtesy.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, Charlaine is a celebrity!

And David Kazzie is too smart by half!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, if you do wear a dress, make it Wool.  I hear it is in season this year.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Well, if you do wear a dress, make it Wool. I hear it is in season this year.


Hopefully, it's a winter premiere. That stuff gets itchy.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Hopefully, it's a winter premiere. That stuff gets itchy.


Not if you wash it in Woolite.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Well, if you do wear a dress, make it Wool. I hear it is in season this year.


Heehee!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh, I submitted the story of your success to Slashdot. I even got to use my Hollywool pun. Here's hoping for main page.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Do they even let the author come to the movie premiere? I'd probably have to pay for my ticket, wouldn't I?


Hugh,

It's usually in the contract. And the contract stipulates whether they will fly you there.

If it's not in your contract, then it's at the discretion of the studio and/or the producers and/or others who have tickets.

Basically, if it's not contractually required, it depends on whether you're seen as someone who was helpful or a pain. Most authors get invited since most authors aren't involved in the production (again, unless, it's negotiated up front). Also, between now and then, if you continue to break out, they'll want you there!

Sorry for the interruption. Please go back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

This is awesome news! Ridley Scott of course is huge. But if there is anyone in Hollywood that you want to have write the screenplay, it's Steven Zaillien. Congratulations!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Actually, my wife recently turned up a photograph of me in a dress from a Halloween about 10 years ago. She came across it while we were packing for our upcoming move. It made funny smells when burned.


So did Joan of Arc. She still comes back around, though. Be careful.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Hugh, I submitted the story of your success to Slashdot. I even got to use my Hollywool pun. Here's hoping for main page.


Front page.


----------



## HJHampson (Mar 17, 2012)

Great news, congratulations!!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Hugh, I submitted the story of your success to Slashdot. I even got to use my Hollywool pun. Here's hoping for main page.


That popped up in my Google Alert feed this morning. I was going to create an account and respond to a few of the messages. Very cool to show up on that killer site! Thanks, David!

Oh, and the other secret I've been harboring: Random House picked up WOOL for the UK/Australia/New Zealand. Hardback release in January. They want me to do a book tour in Australia in 2013 (can I crash at your place?). The deal was a pretty big one. Even my agents, who sign deals over there all the time, were blown away. It indicates that they see this as a big launch event, something to put muscle behind.

I get the best of both worlds. A native-language publisher while I remain independent. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing news! Just read Wool over the weekend and enjoyed it very much. Congrats!

Tallulah


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

David Adams said:


> Hugh, I submitted the story of your success to Slashdot. I even got to use my Hollywool pun. Here's hoping for main page.


Nice...


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet!

So that makes 2 out of 3, right? Are you still holding back a secret or did I miss it?

LM


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

L.M. Gautreaux said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So that makes 2 out of 3, right? Are you still holding back a secret or did I miss it?
> 
> LM


I don't think my crush on David Adams is a secret any longer, so this is all of them.


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I don't think my crush on David Adams is a secret any longer, so this is all of them.


Lol. I've informed the hubby that David is running a close second for my silly author man crush.

Been saving Halfway Home for a bad night. Almost finished. It made the night seem shorter.

Congrats on second secret!

LM


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> That popped up in my Google Alert feed this morning. I was going to create an account and respond to a few of the messages. Very cool to show up on that killer site! Thanks, David!


My pleasure. 



Hugh Howey said:


> Random House picked up WOOL for the UK/Australia/New Zealand.


Gimme!



Hugh Howey said:


> They want me to do a book tour in Australia in 2013 (can I crash at your place?).


Dude, you know you can! I live ages away from anywhere though. But you totally can if you want. I'm totally going to hang around your book signings though. At least one. Probably a few. Lemme know when it's happening (what month) and I'll take some leave.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Oh, and the other secret I've been harboring: *Random House picked up WOOL for the UK/Australia/New Zealand. Hardback release in January. They want me to do a book tour in Australia in 2013* (can I crash at your place?). The deal was a pretty big one. Even my agents, who sign deals over there all the time, were blown away. It indicates that they see this as a big launch event, something to put muscle behind.
> 
> *I get the best of both worlds. A native-language publisher while I remain independent. I couldn't ask for more.*










Hugh, you never cease to amaze us. A hearty CONGRATS to you!

















PS: I just hope the hardback will feature the incredible fan art from that Netherlands fellow.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Joking aside, Charlaine Harris has been invited to the set of True Blood several times and attended a premiere event with cast and crew before the Season 1 debut. She chooses to be relatively uninvolved, trusting Alan Ball and company to just make great TV, so that she can stay focused on writing more books, but according to her they've always been courteous.
> 
> So, if her experience is anything to go by, you should be treated with courtesy.


She also did a cameo in the series, as a patron of Merlotte's.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Oh, and the other secret I've been harboring: Random House picked up WOOL for the UK/Australia/New Zealand. Hardback release in January. They want me to do a book tour in Australia in 2013 (can I crash at your place?). The deal was a pretty big one. Even my agents, who sign deals over there all the time, were blown away. It indicates that they see this as a big launch event, something to put muscle behind.
> 
> I get the best of both worlds. A native-language publisher while I remain independent. I couldn't ask for more.


Awesome! If a book tour brings you to Amsterdam, let me know!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the hardback deal.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool on UK/Australia deal. The news keeps getting better! 

off topic/on topic:
Washing wool in woolites—is that crushed up woolites?


----------



## MichaelMDickson (May 8, 2012)

Way to go!! What an awesopme feeling that must be for you. Whew, I would need a break from reality and probably hide in a corner to digest it.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

More great news! Congrats. I see a Silo Game coming soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now I'm going to have to read _Wool_. I enjoyed _The Plagiarist_.

Congratulations, again.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

The last thing KB needs is another thread full of Wool-ish nonsense, so I'm glad the two bits of news are in one place. You all heard about it first. I just put it up on my blog. I think this is going to be announced (along with the film deal) in PW a week from today. 

http://www.hughhowey.com/?p=2362

So much thanks to all of you. KB is awesome. Everyone is so damn nice and supportive. I really do love the feeling of family I have here and wish I could respond to every single comment, but Betsy has already warned me about bumping and spamming. And I don't want to piss the gun-toting monster off. (When will the superhero with the quilted cape come back?!)

(Betsy hasn't really warned me, but I like to think she wants to).


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations! It's great to see your success, it gives us small folk hope!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

How can replying to our questions be considered bumping or spamming? I honestly want you to communicate with us. For those who consider it one of those two options, they can avoid thread. it's fairly obvious by the title it's about you and your good news. And one thread to share it in, shouldn't be too much. 

How long has your agent been working on the movie deal? Mine took five months from when the contract was received. I would like to know how quickly they were able to work yours.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the book deal!

That's great news. I'll keep an eye out to see if you make it to the west coast.

I'd also second the use of the Dutch fan art, but you're building up quite a range of great illustrations and you never know what your new publisher will pull out of their hat.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> So much thanks to all of you. KB is awesome. Everyone is so d*mn nice and supportive. I really do love the feeling of family I have here


Even those of us who lurk and make the occasional comments (ahem, me), I still feel like everyone on KB is family. I bragged about you and your book deals to my husband and dinner party guests Saturday night, as if I knew you personally! I couldn't be more proud of a fellow indie than if it were my own good news (which I don't have, so I have to live vicariously through you)!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> How can replying to our questions be considered bumping or spamming? I honestly want you to communicate with us. For those who consider it one of those two options, they can avoid thread. it's fairly obvious by the title it's about you and your good news. And one thread to share it in, shouldn't be too much.
> 
> How long has your agent been working on the movie deal? Mine took five months from when the contract was received. I would like to know how quickly they were able to work yours.


Oh, I was just giving Betsy a hard time. And I'm more than a little embarrassed at how many pages this thread has. I tried to make the title as obscure and non-sensationalist as possible. I could have gone with: RIDLEY SCOTT WANTS TO FATHER MY CHILDREN. All sorts of room between that and what I went with. 

The movie stuff has been in the works for a little over a month, I think? We've had numerous offers from both film and TV studios. Another one just came in from a MAJOR player, but we were able to politely decline. I'm glad I don't have these things to mull over anymore. I just want to write!!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Colin Taber said:


> I'd also second the use of the Dutch fan art, but you're building up quite a range of great illustrations and you never know what your new publisher will pull out of their hat.


Thanks! And I'd like to do a re-release with that new cover. Will do that soon-ish.



Claudia Lefeve said:


> Even those of us who lurk and make the occasional comments (ahem, me), I still feel like everyone on KB is family. I bragged about you and your book deals to my husband and dinner party guests Saturday night, as if I knew you personally! I couldn't be more proud of a fellow indie than if it were my own good news (which I don't have, so I have to live vicariously through you)!


Thanks, Claudia. You are awesome. I really do love this place.

Edit: The media is catching wind: http://www.thebookseller.com/news/century-wins-latest-self-publishing-sensation.html


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> That popped up in my Google Alert feed this morning.


Please, oh please, tell me you've created a Google Alert for "Hollywool".



Hugh Howey said:


> I don't think my crush on David Adams is a secret any longer, so this is all of them.


<3



Hugh Howey said:


> The movie stuff has been in the works for a little over a month, I think? We've had numerous offers from both film and TV studios. Another one just came in from a MAJOR player, but we were able to politely decline. I'm glad I don't have these things to mull over anymore. I just want to write!!


Hey, I'm happy to talk to whoever you turned away about another science fiction series ripe for the picking. Just saying!


----------



## Tracey Ivy (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations. A dream come true. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Hey, I'm happy to talk to whoever you turned away about another science fiction series ripe for the picking. Just saying!


Haha!

I also just heard from an agent who passed back when I had the first media offers but no representation. They were very happy for me, very gracious and congratulatory, and kicking themselves for not signing me up.

I have to say, this email did not elicit the emotions I had always dreamed it would. I got a little teary-eyed.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Haha!
> 
> I also just heard from an agent who passed back when I had the first media offers but no representation. They were very happy for me, very gracious and congratulatory, and kicking themselves for not signing me up.
> 
> I have to say, this email did not elicit the emotions I had always dreamed it would. I got a little teary-eyed.


Yeah... things are like that, huh. Sometimes people can be jerks, but sometimes they can be mighty cool, too.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Haha!
> 
> I also just heard from an agent who passed back when I had the first media offers but no representation. They were very happy for me, very gracious and congratulatory, and kicking themselves for not signing me up.
> 
> I have to say, this email did not elicit the emotions I had always dreamed it would. I got a little teary-eyed.


I got passed by three agents, when I started getting my movie/book offers too. What's with that I mean, what does it cost to sign you at that point? I'm afraid to approach anyone now. I guess I'll have Elaine do everything for me. I still really do want an agent. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Congratulations! What amazing news, Hugh! Your success is such an inspiration. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to get back to editing my latest manuscript...so it's all shiny and perfect if (no, no...WHEN!) Hollywood comes knocking.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Just saw the news story on Publisher's Lunch and rushed over here to hear all the details from you.  This is so inspiring, Hugh.  Congratulations on the sale and thank you for having such a great story to share.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

So freakin happy for you Hugh!  That is amazing news about the movie and the hardback deal.  I can't wait to see your story on the big screen with all the other woolites!  Wishing you much continued success....you are a great inspiration!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Way to go, Hugh! Astounding! I visualized "Wool" as a film while I read it. It should translate very well to the big screen, especially with such great names on board!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

This is how my morning is going:


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been away from the boards for a few days so I'm just hearing the news. So very happy for you, Hugh. This is every bit as good as we've been hoping your news would be, maybe even more so with Ridley Scott sprinkled on top 

Congratulations! And do keep breathing.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

That video is great! In PJ's eating a PB and J. Not letting your rising stardom affect your videos at all. LOL


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL, I saw that London Book Fair report on the bidding war but kept quiet like a good soldier...

Have fun!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

scottnicholson said:


> LOL, I saw that London Book Fair report on the bidding war but kept quiet like a good soldier...
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks, Scott!

And of course, US publishers are now getting back in touch. I can't wait to tell them how much the price has gone up by!


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

Lit Reactor's headline about Wool cracked me up, especially given the recent KB thread title you posted, Hugh: 50 Shades of Wool


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

These secrets don't sound all that painful!!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's an article about the deal right here for your enjoyment.

Century wins latest self-publishing sensation

Keep it going, Hugh. Keep it going.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Hugh, 

Wow! Congrats on the new publishing deal! To me, that's more impressive than the film deal! 

With your new publishing deal, how does it work that you stay independent, but work with Random House? If you have a second, can you explain? I've always been curious about that. (I know you haven't responded to anything else I've written, but I thought I'd try again!)

BTW, David, I finally saw that "Hollywool" sign you posted. You should send it to Nikke Finke for the next time she runs a story on "Wool." Might also try Sharon Waxman at "The Wrap." It's a great graphic for the story.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Hugh, watching you share part of your day on video was fun! Congratulations on the UK/Australia/New Zealand book deal with Random House! My husband was reading _Wool_ this weekend when he was supposed to be working on his own WIP.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

IB said:


> Hugh,
> 
> Wow! Congrats on the new publishing deal! To me, that's more impressive than the film deal!
> 
> ...


They want me to keep doing what I'm doing. I have all domestic rights. I can write whatever I want. This is like signing a foreign rights deal, but in my native tongue. It's awesome.

And get this mega-bump: I went from #82 in the Kindle store to #34. I leapfrogged George R.R. Martin, who doesn't belong in my genre category to begin with!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Hugh, 

I know you have lots of poignant and meaningful stories pouring in about how Wool has made a positive change in someones life, lifted them from a bad place to a good one and all that.  That's wonderful.  But I want to tell you what you did to me.

Saturday morning my lovely hubby and two kids took me out to McDonald's.  Hey, if you can't milk the Mother's Day thing to a whole weekend, you're just not doing it right!  Anyway, we're sitting there eating and I'm telling him about your current success.  While we're talking, the McDonald's employee is on the outside and starts washing the window that I'm sitting next to.  He even gave an extra scrub at it with a sponge before he squeegeed off the suds  (insert Twilighty Zone music here).

So, curse you Hugh Howey.  I don't think I'll ever look at a window washer the same way again.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

"My shirt's on backwards."  LOL  This video amused (and cheered) me. Thank you for sharing and congratulations on .. well.. everything!

Be looking forward to seeing the movie when it comes out.

Danielle


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Hey Hugh,
> 
> I know you have lots of poignant and meaningful stories pouring in about how Wool has made a positive change in someones life, lifted them from a bad place to a good one and all that. That's wonderful. But I want to tell you what you did to me.
> 
> ...


Awesome story! Made me think of that scene in Neo's boss' office in The Matrix.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

_*McWool*_

"I need to get out of here."
"Shhh, don't say that."
"No, I can't take it anymore, I have to say it. My shift is nearly up."
~~
He sat in the booth by the door, watching the clock tick off the hours to the end. Just a few more minutes and it would all be over. She appeared with the bucket and squeegee in hand. The Manager. 
"Your turn. You knew this day would come."
"But, but, but I don't do windows!"
"We all do windows sometime. Today, is your day."
~~
He stepped out into the sunlight, his supplies at his side. He sucked in the air. Yes, it was fresh and clean. No longer tainted by the stale smell of yesterday's fries. Here was the world, laid out before him. He should bolt, run off into it, his arms wide, his head clear. But first, he must free those inside. He would wash first. They all did, they all did even though some, like him, promised they never would. I don't do windows. But today is my day.
~~

Read what happens next in *McWool 2- Would You Like Fries With That?*


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Claudia Lefeve said:


> Even those of us who lurk and make the occasional comments (ahem, me), I still feel like everyone on KB is family. I bragged about you and your book deals to my husband and dinner party guests Saturday night, as if I knew you personally!


That's so true, Claudia! As soon as I read Hugh's news I shared it with my husband, and it was all we talked about for ages. "Wow" was the most common word uttered.  It did feel like sharing good news about someone I knew (even if the someone didn't know me).


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Hugh, haven't read the boards for a few days so I'm late with major congratulations. Super exciting news. I'm enjoying your videos.
It's nice to see the real you. We want to know everything about this so we can soak in vicarious enjoyment. A five day auction --I can't even imagine the agony of that.
Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm practically a native Floridian living on the Treasure Coast. Are you going to be north, south or west of me so I can wave at you?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Andre: LMAO!!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm practically a native Floridian living on the Treasure Coast. Are you going to be north, south or west of me so I can wave at you?


I'll be in Jupiter. Practically on top of you!


----------



## Tangerine (May 13, 2012)

How fabulous!

I am so happy for you! I hope you continue to bask in it and enjoy this to the fullest.

Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'll be in Jupiter. Practically on top of you!


That's pretty darn close. You're only about 30 miles south of me.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> Andre: LMAO!!
> 
> I'll be in Jupiter. Practically on top of you!


Don't tell your wife!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Don't tell your wife!!


<GlancesuneasilyatHugh'swife.>


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Victorine said:


> Don't tell your wife!!


LMAO!!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a theory. Hugh's moving closer to the opposite side of the world to me, so that we can Skype each other and arrange to hug the entire world.










_Soon..._


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm on the Gulf Coast. I'll wave to both of you. I visit cousins in Ponte Vedre Beach every few months. We love to comb the beach for shark's teeth and fossils.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Amazing Congratulations! Have at it! 
Start shopping for that tux you'll need at the Oscars.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

That's where I came from before moving to France!  Great town...


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh, I mentioned you and your series on the Indie Author web show on editing (#10) as an example of good indie editing.


----------



## Jeff Hughes (May 4, 2012)

A decade ago I read a book called "Empire Falls," by Richard Russo. I had passed it a bunch of times at the local Borders, sitting on the table out front where they put the trade paperback bestsellers. I'd pick it up on half of my several-times-a-week visits and stroll through a few pages, then put it back, unconvinced. After a few of those false starts I was finally wooed one soft evening by the _Winner of the Pulitzer Prize_ blurb on the front. It went in the queue and a few weeks later I picked it up.

It was a nice enough story. But as I slowly worked my way through it I remember shaking my head over and over and wondering how in the heck it ever became a bestseller, much less the winner of a Pulitzer. The writing struggled.

There are so many lovely, wonderful authors out there. Hemingway and Faulkner and O'Connor and Gabriel Garcia Marquez and Harper Lee and a million others. Although I read constantly, and have for decades, I worry about what will remain, still untouched, when I die.

I'm a newbie here and so certainly can't claim I knew you when, Hugh. I'll be honest - I'd never even heard of you before coming across this thread. But your success story is that timeless, against-all-odds classic that has attracted humankind for eons. We all love it when a regular guy makes that rare, grand leap. None more so than in the writing trade, with its daunting odds.

Please accept one more heartfelt congratulation. _Wool_ is sitting on my iPad (I hope you guys don't throw me out of here because I don't own a Kindle. If it helps, my sister does...), next in the queue. I can't wait.

There's something selfish in all this. On Sunday, after seeing this thread and wondering about this Hugh C. Howey guy, I peeked at your profile. Which led me to your blog. Scrolling halfway down the page, there it was. Curious, open, I read a couple sentences, then a couple more.

That was enough. I clicked on the title so it would open full-up on its own page. "Some of my best days ever..."

And there it was.

There's something exquisitely special, something that cuts your heart to the quick, when you see perfect words. Partly because there's some sort of perfect-note, wired-to-the-universe rightness to it. Partly because it's so rare.

You, sir, have it. You swing with the big boys. And I don't mean the film guys.

The pleasure, of course, is mine. I can't wait to read _Wool_. And then the others behind it.

Thanks. And happy to make your acquaintance...


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Chiming in late, but HUGE congrats to you!!! You are such an inspiration.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have started reading Wool. It's fabulous! You deserve every Ridley Scott bit of success!


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

MJAWare said:


> Let me add my Congrats! I can't wait to see what that is.
> 
> (I'm guessing a print deal--but maybe I just missed that)


Hey, what do you know, I was right (for once).

Must be quite a week, thanks for sharing it with all us KB'ers!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

To echo Jeff Hughes....

Wow, Hugh, where have you been hiding? ( or rather, how come I didn't notice WOOL before now?)

I bought the omnibus for kindle and I am reading it a few chapters a day to savor it..

For instance, if I may, this passage,  from the second book where Jahns is descending deeper into the silo by way of the steel ladder.....  
"She took to using the walking stick less, finding it only held up her pace as it often slipped between the threads and got caught there. With it tucked under her arm, it felt more useful. Like another bone in her skeleton, holding her together."

Just that bit alone is so descriptive.

I mean there are a dozen other authors, many of them much more famous as well as critically acclaimed, ( Though the critics will discover you soon enough and be ashamed that they were dismissing you for so long because you were "just" an indie writer.)  But to me, the others, while good, seem to over-write their work in order to keep it a 'literary' work instead of just telling the story.

As I read deeper into the omnibus I trust that it will get even better and knowing that really whets my appetite

Anyway I just had to compliment you based on that one bit of the work as it was so well done and so simple and yet it was so descriptive. As I said, I have read others and they would have eaten up two pages to say the same thing

Bravo, sir. Bravo!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

FrankZubek said:


> Wow, Hugh, where have you been hiding? ( or rather, how come I didn't notice WOOL before now?)


My limited vocabulary necessitates an economy of words.

Thanks a heap, though. I'm deeply, deeply flattered.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!   I've heard great things about your story, hope to pick it up soon and read it, before the movie comes out.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw the news about Random. How freaking awesome! I am so glad for you, Hugh. 

I told my husband the other day, "Remember when I was reading a book called Wool and I told you 'this guys gonna be big one day'?" 

He nodded like he knew what I was saying as his eyes stayed glued to Fox News and the constant political crap they showcase.

I continued my soapbox, "well, I was right." 

He nodded again. He knows the proper etiquette to that statement.

Anyway, congrats a million times over!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> That popped up in my Google Alert feed this morning. I was going to create an account and respond to a few of the messages. Very cool to show up on that killer site! Thanks, David!
> 
> Oh, and the other secret I've been harboring: Random House picked up WOOL for the UK/Australia/New Zealand. Hardback release in January. They want me to do a book tour in Australia in 2013 (can I crash at your place?). The deal was a pretty big one. Even my agents, who sign deals over there all the time, were blown away. It indicates that they see this as a big launch event, something to put muscle behind.
> 
> I get the best of both worlds. A native-language publisher while I remain independent. I couldn't ask for more.


Hugh, Does RH (UK/AU/NZ) have paper and ebook rights or just paper?


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

A big congrats. Your hard work is paying off and you deserve it. Go celebrate


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Great news and well deserved Hugh!

You had me worried there however - for a moment I thought you were going to announce *THAT YOU WANTED TO GO OUTSIDE!!*


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

David Adams said:


> Hey, if you get banned from here, we'll have to make our own forums. I shall name it...
> 
> ::sunglasses::
> 
> ... the Banned Wagon.


Seems to me you missed a great chance to name it "The Silo" ...


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, heck I'll be the one to dare ask the question

I have the omnibus and I am deep into Book 2 ( Just met the grease monkey, Juliette who keeps the generator running) so I have so much more to go still but....as I have said before, Howey's writing and descriptive powers in these pages rival more popular authors in the same field ( sci-fi/ post apocalyptic (?) steam punk?).

The people before me who have already read the WOOL series know this. 

I am struggling to sell my own books in addition to carving out time to keep hammering away at new material and since Howey already has a Hollywood deal in the bag he certainly doesn't need little old me drumming up praises.

And yet, here I am

And so my question.

To the folks who HAVE finished WOOL... don't you think it ( the omnibus) should be recommended for the Pulitzer?  Don't they consider works of unprecedented quality?

Or don't they consider the works of indie writers ( and if not, WHY not? A story is a story no matter what the format)

Unless of course this is like Hollywood where the Oscar is never considered for comedy films ( in such a way that sci-fi books are not considered Pulitzer material)

Howey's characters really leap off the pages and in so short a time

With each page he says so much about the world as well as the characters who struggle everyday within it. 

So what do you say?

Shouldn't this omnibus be considered?

It IS about the people isn't it? 
NOT the apocalyptic  world they inhabit since that's just the back drop used to TELL the story

Or perhaps I'm wrong about the Pulitzer submission rules


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugh, I finally picked up _Wool_. I just got Book One because your genre is not my cup of tea. I was in a meeting about Grandson's high school last night and couldn't stop reading. As soon as I finished, I bought the Omnibus.



FrankZubek said:


> To the folks who HAVE finished WOOL... don't you think it ( the omnibus) should be recommended for the Pulitzer? Don't they consider works of unprecedented quality?


PRIZES IN LETTERS

The following awards will be made annually as prizes in Letters. Except in the case of drama, where production rather than publication shall be the criterion, eligibility for these awards shall be restricted to *works first published in the United States during the year and made available in hardcover or bound paperback form for purchase by the general public:*

*1. For distinguished fiction by an American author, preferably dealing with American life, Ten thousand dollars ($10,000).*
2. For a distinguished play by an American author, preferably original in its source and dealing with American life, Ten thousand dollars ($10,000).
3. For a distinguished and appropriately documented book on the history of the United States, Ten thousand dollars ($10,000).
4. For a distinguished and appropriately documented biography or autobiography by an American author, Ten thousand dollars ($10,000).
5. For a distinguished volume of original verse by an American author, Ten thousand dollars ($10,000).
6. For a distinguished and appropriately documented book of nonfiction by an American author that is not eligible for consideration in any other category, Ten thousand dollars, ($10,000).


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Gertie- so maybe there is hope...


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

DDark said:


> Hugh,
> 
> Usually those who sign up with a major publisher have book signings. I don't know if its in the contract, but do you foresee a nice vacation to Europe anytime soon? There's a nice extra perk.


Random House said they'd like to send me to Australia in 2013. I'm going to see if they won't bring me to the UK for the release in January. It's not for certain; they don't take these sorts of expenses lightly. I know authors with major houses who have had to pay for a lot of the travel costs themselves.

My bags are packed, of course...


----------



## Dave Adams (Apr 25, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats.

Now, if Peter Jackson would only read my epic fantasy...


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations Hugh.  Awesome.... and inspirational


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Random House said they'd like to send me to Australia in 2013. I'm going to see if they won't bring me to the UK for the release in January. It's not for certain; they don't take these sorts of expenses lightly. I know authors with major houses who have had to pay for a lot of the travel costs themselves.


If they paid for expenses, I wonder if an author could suggest possible layover locations such as...oh, I don't know...maybe Fiji (for Australia) or the Bahamas (for the UK). After all, it's a long flight to either place from the U.S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> Random House said they'd like to send me to Australia in 2013. I'm going to see if they won't bring me to the UK for the release in January. It's not for certain; they don't take these sorts of expenses lightly. I know authors with major houses who have had to pay for a lot of the travel costs themselves.
> 
> My bags are packed, of course...


It's been a long time since I've been to Australia, but the people down under are the friendliest, nicest people I have met in all my travels.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Wool, briefly mentioned on The Daily What yesterday, which linked to this article, comparing it to 50 Shades.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

FrankZubek said:


> Howey's characters really leap off the pages and in so short a time


BRAD
We apologize for interrupting your normally schedule broadcast of, America's Got Spunk...I Hate Spunk, to bring you this breaking news. I'm Brad Smith in the Fox 12 studios with a report from Sophie Laettner, who's live on the scene at Powell's in Oregon City. Sophie?

SOPHIE
Brad, Sophie Laettner on the scene here at Powell's in Oregon City, where earlier today five people perished and as many as a dozen others were injured critically in the third incident this week of characters literally leaping off the pages of a well-written SF thriller and leaving chaos and destruction in their wake. I spoke to the only surviving staff member of Powell's, book seller Cindi Benefiel.

CINDI
Well, we were holding a discussion group earlier today and people were reading from the book, sharing their favorite passages, and suddenly these rough-looking characters actually began popping into existence out of these books. It happened in so short a time... most had barely finished reading a paragraph. They looked like survivors of a nuclear war or something, and seemed aggitated, very paranoid. So they just started slaughtering everyone.

SOPHIE (o.c.)
Which characters?

CINDI
Well, I haven't read WOOL myself, but I overheard the names as I cowered under a pile of traditionally-published hardcovers that no one buys anymore. We had several Holstons, a few Allisons, and a couple Jahns.

SOPHIE
So there you have it, Brad. The latest incident of a growing trend of worldwide terror caused by indie author Hugh Howey, whose characters are deviously well-written. So well-written, they spontaneously burst into our world from the world of fiction, leaving death and destruction in their--

[Sophie is ATTACKED by a pair of Holstons. She SCREAMS and the camera flies backward until a gun-totting Allison brings the butt of a gun down on the lens. The shot shifts back to a startled BRAD, still in studio.]

BRAD
Oh my. So, there you have it, viewers. More destruction and homicide here in the greater Portland area, caused by incredibly gifted novelist and criminal mastermind, Hugh Howey. Let the word go forth: Whatever you do, don't read WOOL... not if you value your life. The characters are just diabolically believable. We'll have more at five and eleven today, as the White House is now said to be reviewing the situation as a matter of homeland security. We now return you to America's Got Spunk...I Hate Spunk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> [Sophie is ATTACKED by a pair of Holstons. She SCREAMS and the camera flies backward until a gun-totting Allison brings the butt of a gun down on the lens. The shot shifts back to a startled BRAD, still in studio.]


And just who is going to _clean _that broken lens?


----------

